# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Condition de groupe non valide

## devvanjier

Bonjour,
j'ai un problme avec les sous tats dans crystal report. Quand j'ajoute un  groupe dans lequel je met le sous tat  l'affichage de l'tat j'ai l'erreur suivante : 


> Cette section de groupe ne peut pas tre imprime car son champ de condition est inexistant ou non valide. Mettez en forme la section pour choisir un autre champ de condition


Je n'y comprends rien du tout. Alors si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide  ::oops::

----------


## asiane

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous indiquer les diffrentes formules que vous avez renseign dans l'Expert Section pour ce groupe ?

----------


## devvanjier

Salut et merci de rpondre si vite,
quand tu parle de "formules" tu fais allusion  quoi ? es ce les case  cocher :
- Masquer(avec exploration);
- Supprimer(sans exploration);
- Imprimer en bas de la page;
- Nouvelle page avant;
- Nouvelle page aprs;
- Rinitialiser le numro de page aprs;
- Conserver l'unit;
- Supprimer la section vide;
- Arrire plan dans section suivante;
????
je ne m'y connais pas trop

----------


## asiane

Oui, je parle de ces cases  cocher. A droite, il y a un bouton x+2.
Est-ce que l'un de ces boutons est color en rouge ?

Auquel cas cela signifie qu'il y a une formule derrire. Ainsi, cliques dessus, et indiques la formule ici.

----------


## devvanjier

humm,
Je vois, mais aucune de ces case n'est coch si ce n'est "Conserver l'unit" et dans x2 il n'y a rien comme formule.

----------


## asiane

Mme si la case n'est pas coche, n'y a-t-il pas une case x+2 qui est en rouge au lieu de bleu ?
Dans l'expert slection, n'as-tu pas un critre qui dfinit que tel champ soit nul et qu'en parallle, ce champ te sert de groupe ?

----------


## devvanjier

J'ai bien peu que non, aucune des cases n'est en rouge et c'est justement l le problme parce que je ne vois pas de quelle condition il s'agit et non il n'y a pas de champ qui soit nul et qui me sert de groupe

----------


## asiane

D'accord !

Est-il possible de visualiser la requte SQL de l'tat ? (Base de donnes / Afficher la requte SQL)

----------


## devvanjier

Oui voici les deux requtes:
1-Celle du sous tat:



```

```

2 - Celle du rapport pricipal:


```

```

----------


## asiane

Est-il possible de supprimer (provisoirement) le groupe et placer le sous-tat sur la ligne de dtail afin de voir ce que CR fait ?

----------


## devvanjier

Lorsque le sous tat est affich dans une section dtail, les donnes sont errones c'est--dire pas en conformit

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, 

N'aurais tu pas fait un changement de base de donnes.. et un des champs n'existe pas..

peux tu faire un Database/vrifier database ??

----------


## devvanjier

Si j'ai fais une modification de la base de donnes mais quand j'ai cliqu sur base de donnes/vrifier la base de donnes j'ai ru un message me disant que la base de donnes est  jour.
Faut-il que je le rappelle que dans l'aperu de crystal report, la rapport s'affiche correctement mais  l'excution de l'application dans visual studio 2008 le rapport ne peut pas s'afficher et il renvoie une erreur pour me dire que : 


> Cette section de groupe ne peut pas tre imprime car son champ de condition est inexistant ou non valide. Mettez en forme la section pour choisir un autre champ de condition

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, 
est tu sur que dans ton appli VB tu passe la mme base de donnes  ton rapport Crystal ???

----------


## devvanjier

Bonjour  toi aussi,
Oui c'est la mme base de donnes qui est utilis. Je fais une slection pour remplir un dataset qui me sert de DataSource pour le rapport (je dveloppe en c#)

----------

